
Play One Video Across Multiple Device Screens with Chappiecast - maxfurman
https://arcweb.github.io/chappiecast/
======
khemist000
This is a super cool tool with some interesting tech behind it. Plus that
website is damn sexy...

------
maxfurman
Author here. Any questions? Fire away.

